
Apple's rejection of 'Readability' iOS app stirs subscription controversy - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/02/21/apples_rejection_of_readability_ios_app_stirs_subscription_controversy.html
======
th0ma5
Seems that Apple just wants to prevent any market creation, not just
subscriptions, that play anywhere near their sandbox.

